# 120cm - George of the Jungle pg.5 new pics



## George Farmer

Hi all,

PFK recently commissioned me for a jungle-style layout so this is my attempt, featured as a step-by-step feature in the June '11 issue.

It was refreshing to use lots of large-leaved classic species that aren't common in modern aquascaping.  Aponogetons, Crinums, Echinodorus, Giant Vallis, big Anubias, Amazon frogbit etc.  Newer species include A. crispus 'red' and H. pinnatifida.

There's little real intended design to the layout.  I relied more on the chaotic nature of heavy plant growth and large textures to create the jungle effect.  I have re-scaped it slightly over the last few weeks and will post some more pics soon.

It's not my strongest layout but has provided lots of pleasure for relatively little effort, and the fish are as happy as pigs in poo!


























*Spec -* 

*Tank* - Aquariums Ltd 120 x 45 x 45cm and cabinet with DIY front panel
*Lighting* - Arcadia OT2 luminaire (4 x 54w T5), 2 tubes for 9hrs, DIY lighting stand (supplied by Dan Crawford)
*Filter* - Fluval FX5 with 25mm-16mm fittings (thanks Gareth!), Fluval G inlet/outlet, Hydor inline heater
*CO2* - 2Kg FE with TMC reg/solenoid and UP inline diffuser, 2BPS (low CO2)
*Substrate* - 20 litres TMC NutraSoil
*Ferts* - Combination of Aqua Rebel and TPN+, 15ml per day, 50% WC weekly
*Decor* - Unipac Sumatra XL
*Plants* - _Microsorum pteropus
Bolbitis heudelotii
Vallasneria americana gingantea
Crinum natans
Crinum calimistratum
Aponogeton boevinianus
Aponogeton crispus ‘Red’
Echinodorus ‘Ozelot’
Echinodorus ‘Rubin’
Echinodorus quadricostatus
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Sagittaria subulata
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Anubias barteria var. barteri
Limnobium laevigatum_
*Fish* - Red-fin Colombian tetra, Penguin tetra, Neon tetra


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Woah, those red fin tetras, I need some!

Like the scape, definitely captured the jungle look. Would be nice to see it grow in.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Preacox rainbows would have been a better choice for the tank I think George, similar colours more elongate frame to exaggerate the horiztontal, that's a minor niggle though, I love how healthy it is, not something I'd ever want to try myself though.


----------



## bigmatt

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

the pics are fantastic but more than ever this is one i'd like to see in the flesh - just to get the full whack of all the different textures! Nice! Matt


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Stunning George!  How do you find the flow with all the large leafed plants?


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Great scape, I am a fan of jungles..  

Pinnatifida looks grown in, with the submerged leaves already, and the plants super healthy.

It is really good that PFK is doing more aquascaping related work, I have purchased the last two magazines, and may even subscribe if they carry on like that.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Thanks, all. 



			
				Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Would be nice to see it grow in.


Yes, these were taken at about the 6 week point.  Now it's been almost 4 months, and I've done some minor re-scapeing so it's really quite different.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Preacox rainbows would have been a better choice for the tank I think George


I preferred red-fins for this.  Great fish that I think look like little piranhas and really suit the jungle.  I also think mixing other tetras works due to the large variety in textures.  Each to their own, but thanks for your input. 



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> I really like the DIY lighting stand.


Dan Crawford loaned it to me.  I think his Dad made it.



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> ... this is one i'd like to see in the flesh - just to get the full whack of all the different textures! Nice! Matt


If you're even in the area then let me know.  Always happy to have a cuppa with fellow UKAPS members!



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Stunning George!  How do you find the flow with all the large leafed plants?


Not as 'bad' as it sounds.  I have the Fluval G outlet (2 nozzles at a right angle to one another) in the corner so one points across the back of the tank and the other across the right hand side towards the front.  Flow throughout the water column isn't that strong, and I'm running low CO2 with moderate lighting.  Works well for me with no algae, and I don't have an algae crew either.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> It is really good that PFK is doing more aquascaping related work, I have purchased the last two magazines, and may even subscribe if they carry on like that.


It's not really a new thing for PFK to publish aquascaping stuff.

I've been contributing aquarium plant and aquascaping articles to PFK almost every month since 2006. 50 of them are now freely available on the PFK website too. 

Graeme Edwards, Dan Crawford and James Starr-Marshall have all have numerous articles published too.

I'd encourage anyone to give it a try.  Jeremy Gay, PFK Editor, is always interested in new and exciting planted tank and aquascaping material.


----------



## Tom

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Very nice Jungle  Makes me really want to set up the Rio180 low tech again, but the puffer with dig it all up!


----------



## Gill

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Healthy looking Jungle, and liking the large plants used. Did you use mother plants or just grow them to that size for the pix.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Very nice Jungle  Makes me really want to set up the Rio180 low tech again, but the puffer with dig it all up!


Thanks, Tom.

I think you could still get a jungle-look with lots of epiphytic plants i.e. Anubias, ferns, Bolbitis, moss etc, so suitable for digging species.  Floating plants work well too - they grow quickly, provide shade and shelter and are a great way to help prevent algae.

Jungles, in my view, are one of the easiest and most forgiving styles to aquascape - perfect for beginners learning the basics of aquascaping and how to grow plants.

I also think they're one of the best set-ups for fish, especially with low CO2 levels.  I moved my Pretty tetras from my 60cm iwagumi into this and the difference in behaviour was significant.  Enough to certainly make me think... 



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Healthy looking Jungle, and liking the large plants used. Did you use mother plants or just grow them to that size for the pix.


Thanks, Pardeep.

All of the plants were from Tropica and from their normal-size pots.  I will post a shot of it after planting so you can see the growth.  I have removed Aponogeton leaves that have grown to over 80cm, Amazon sword leaves over 60cm and Vallis leaves over 100cm!


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks, all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Freeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to see it grow in.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these were taken at about the 6 week point.  Now it's been almost 4 months, and I've done some minor re-scapeing so it's really quite different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preacox rainbows would have been a better choice for the tank I think George
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I preferred red-fins for this.  Great fish that I think look like little piranhas and really suit the jungle.  I also think mixing other tetras works due to the large variety in textures.  Each to their own, but thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really good that PFK is doing more aquascaping related work, I have purchased the last two magazines, and may even subscribe if they carry on like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not really a new thing for PFK to publish aquascaping stuff.
> 
> I've been contributing aquarium plant and aquascaping articles to PFK almost every month since 2006. 50 of them are now freely available on the PFK website too.
> 
> Graeme Edwards, Dan Crawford and James Starr-Marshall have all have numerous articles published too.
> 
> I'd encourage anyone to give it a try.  Jeremy Gay, PFK Editor, is always interested in new and exciting planted tank and aquascaping material.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It was just my bad luck that when I bought the magazine it was mostly about fish.  

I am aware of the articles on the pfk website, the kids at school are now looking at your biotopes, as they are learning about habitats. They even setup a clearseal tank with just mosses and anubias, using EI and regular water changes. No algae so far.  

I am doing a short talk next Tuesday about biotopes, how plants adapt on the wild and how we can almost replicate those settings on our aquariums, so will use your Biotopes and pictures from the wild to get the point across. 

If the project goes sucessfully, then there is a chance for other schools in Newham to start using the online resources such as PFK and UKAPS/ASW articles to learn more about freshwater.

Great tank and very healthy plants.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> It was just my bad luck that when I bought the magazine it was mostly about fish.
> 
> I am aware of the articles on the pfk website, the kids at school are now looking at your biotopes, as they are learning about habitats. They even setup a clearseal tank with just mosses and anubias, using EI and regular water changes. No algae so far.
> 
> I am doing a short talk next Tuesday about biotopes, how plants adapt on the wild and how we can almost replicate those settings on our aquariums, so will use your Biotopes and pictures from the wild to get the point across.
> 
> If the project goes sucessfully, then there is a chance for other schools in Newham to start using the online resources such as PFK and UKAPS/ASW articles to learn more about freshwater.
> 
> Great tank and very healthy plants.


It must have been when Matt Clarke was running the mag, although he did commission the biotope articles.

Great news about spreading the word to the kids.  I think it's really important to get the hobby represented appropriately at grass-root level, and biotopes are the way forward.  Much better than fluorescent gravel and tack ornaments, that's for sure!

If there's anything UKAPS can contribute in a more specific manner to the schools' projects, then please let me know.


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Very nice indeed George, another FANTASTIC creation! enjoyed reading about it in PFK too.

Gary


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Thanks, Gary!


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> It must have been when Matt Clarke was running the mag, although he did commission the biotope articles.
> 
> Great news about spreading the word to the kids.  I think it's really important to get the hobby represented appropriately at grass-root level, and biotopes are the way forward.  Much better than fluorescent gravel and tack ornaments, that's for sure!
> 
> If there's anything UKAPS can contribute in a more specific manner to the schools' projects, then please let me know.



I am showing the kids the UKAPS site and the articles. The Biotopes are indeed the way forward, and the kids are now comparing their pink tanks and how the biotopes are, and they are very interested on the biotopes. 

Had a couple of issues with the Biology teachers and the use of ferts on the water, they were all into the algae issues, and the fish dying, so I told them that if they saw any algae on the 50L tank to let me know, but the dosing would continue. I also to make a point took all leaves of the Anubias Hastifolia and just plonked them on the tank, they are now with leaves sprouting then. 

I told the teachers to read the EI article that is on the site, and they are still trying to get their head around it. Told them if they have issues to join the site and ask specific questions, or write them on a paper and I will try my best to answer them, or post them on the site. 

It is a simple tank, with dupla ground, manzy wood, moss bed and java fern, anubias, very simple and effective. It also has a emersed area with draceanas and mangroves.

I am also lending to the school my nature aquarium books so that they kids can see how amazing tanks can really be. I am not so much into fish, so the focus is on plants.

It has guppies, Cherrie barbs and White Cloud minows. The head teacher now wants a tank for the reception, so we may replicate your white cloud minows biotope, easy to maintain and very effective as a display. 

I would say that everyone should contact their schools and see if they need help, habitats is part of the national curriculum, and on these hard times they all need help.  

Sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## dw1305

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Hi all,
Great tank and well done for Ghostsword's for his work in schools. The Biology Syllabus in secondary schools is now really heavily biased towards human biology and most kids don't have any idea about ecology, the natural world etc., but if we could get them interested in primary school ........


> I think you could still get a jungle-look with lots of epiphytic plants i.e. Anubias, ferns, Bolbitis, moss etc, so suitable for digging species. Floating plants work well too - they grow quickly, provide shade and shelter and are a great way to help prevent algae. Jungles, in my view, are one of the easiest and most forgiving styles to aquascape - perfect for beginners learning the basics of aquascaping and how to grow plants. I also think they're one of the best set-ups for fish, especially with low CO2 levels. I moved my Pretty tetras from my 60cm iwagumi into this and the difference in behaviour was significant. Enough to certainly make me think...


That is why I like Jungles as well, lots of plant growth makes them stable and resilient, and a complex environment and good water quality keeps the fish happy.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

 The work I am doing is for the primary school, year 3..  Get them young into tanks I say.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Funny you should mention pirahna, I was thinking buck tooth tertras might also look good, the colours once happy are breath taking.


----------



## sanj

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Very nice George, 

great to see a jungle scape and those red finned blue tetras look very effective.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

tank looks great and so healthy George   Is the sumatra buried in side somewhere in the jungle

Whats Aqua Rebel by the way?

The Sumatra is covered with Anubias, ferns and bolbitis, and hidden behind lots of other plants!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Thanks, guys. 

Stu - Aqua Rebel are the ferts from Tobi. http://www.aquasabi.de/Fertilisers/Aqua ... 43_60.html


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Stu - Aqua Rebel are the ferts from Tobi. http://www.aquasabi.de/Fertilisers/Aqua ... 43_60.html


Cheers George, havent seen them mentioned before.  Are there any reviews on them and are the equivalent to TPN? (The link i read was dutch and i dont have a translator working on this pc)

PS, its great what Luis is doing for the school


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Nicely done George  very pleasing to the eye and well executed, congrats


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Stu - Aqua Rebel are the ferts from Tobi. http://www.aquasabi.de/Fertilisers/Aqua ... 43_60.html
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers George, havent seen them mentioned before.  Are there any reviews on them and are the equivalent to TPN? (The link i read was dutch and i dont have a translator working on this pc)
> 
> PS, its great what Luis is doing for the school
Click to expand...

Hi Stu

Tobi, a member on here owns Aqua Sabi, a world-class German shop specialising in aquascaping.

Tobi has developed his own line of ferts.  He generously sent some samples over to the UK and I sent them out to various UKAPS members.  The samples were Flowgrow Mikro Spezial and Spezial-N in 500ml bottles with a 1ml dosing pump.  

The Flowgrow is a trace only, with lots of iron.  Spezial-N contains lots of different nitrogen-based compounds.

I have been using them for around 3 months now, and they are excellent.  You may need to supplement a source of P though if you use just these two products.  This is one reason I added TPN+ to this tank.  You can also add KH2PO4 directly into Spezial-N to get an effective NPK product.

The Spezial-N has lead to lots of interesting discussion here - 

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=14594

Make yourself a nice cup of tea and have a read through! 

FYI UKAPS Sponsor, Aquarium Plant Food UK, produce their own Spezial-N type product.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Thanks George, Ill have a read of that lot later!  Ive probably missed the thread as it was EI based which ive not got into much due to using tpn.  Will be an interesting read by the looks of it.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Thanks George, Ill have a read of that lot later!  Ive probably missed the thread as it was EI based which ive not got into much due to using tpn.  Will be an interesting read by the looks of it.


Cool.  Some of the science still goes over my head to be honest, but the results I've had over the last 3 months in different set-ups are proof enough that they are very effective.  Mark has experienced similar results too.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Hey George. 

This scape is so well executed!... Brilliant in fact.

A jungle style scape, but with the chaos taken out. There's tremendous 'calm' about the over all look. I really do take my hat off to you mate. 

There's 2 distinct lines that run across the tank, and the fish choice,which sit in the middle, IMVHO, is spot on.

What more can i say?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

High praise indeed, Mark.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

the perfect jungle scape executed. What more can i add to what others have said, the fish IMO are the exact right choice and compliment this scape brilliantly.

ps, what is the name of the ferts sold by Aquarium plant food?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> the perfect jungle scape executed. What more can i add to what others have said, the fish IMO are the exact right choice and compliment this scape brilliantly.
> 
> ps, what is the name of the ferts sold by Aquarium plant food?


Thanks, Ian. 

Not sure about APFUK.  Try posting in their sub-forum and I'm sure John will help.


----------



## cherdemelle

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

This is my kind of tank.  I love the jungle look.  I think the fish prefer it too, they seem to in mine.  Truly stunning.


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Oh my word    I must visit this Planted Tank Gallery section more often   
Absolutely love this tank George.
As previously stated, the 'red fins' are so right for this tank.
Great job


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks George, Ill have a read of that lot later!  Ive probably missed the thread as it was EI based which ive not got into much due to using tpn.  Will be an interesting read by the looks of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Some of the science still goes over my head to be honest, but the results I've had over the last 3 months in different set-ups are proof enough that they are very effective.  Mark has experienced similar results too.
Click to expand...


When Science goes over your head you best be suspicious of what is causing what. 
Particularly when it comes out they are selling it.

Belief alone is dangerous thing.
Asking good questions is not.
Testing these questions is even better.


----------



## faizal

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Sorry to steal the thread here but George,..could you kindly provide me with a link (if there's any) to that cool looking DIY Light Stand by Dan Crawford please?


----------



## andyh

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

George

Great looking tank and different from the norm!

What kind of flow do you have in the tank in terms of lph, and how do you get around the dense planting/flow issues?
Is this controlled by the low CO2/ferts?

More pics!  

Andy


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Great looking tank and different from the norm!
> 
> What kind of flow do you have in the tank in terms of lph, and how do you get around the dense planting/flow issues?
> Is this controlled by the low CO2/ferts?


Thanks, Andy. 

No idea on actual flow.  Not a lot to be honest, despite the FX5, as it's going through 16mm hose with inline CO2 and heater.  I'd guess at about 5x turnover max.

I do believe circulation doesn't have to be intense for healthy plant growth if other factors are 'balanced'.  

I think the biggest reason I don't get algae is due to the limited light and huge plant biomass creating a very stable environment.  Nutrients aren't really low, and I have a good substrate, but CO2 is likely 15ppm max.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> Sorry to steal the thread here but George,..could you kindly provide me with a link (if there's any) to that cool looking DIY Light Stand by Dan Crawford please?


I don't think there's a specific link, sorry.  You could try PMing Dan.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Just saw the article in PFK and it got me thinking, could this tank also be achieved with much lower lighting, say twin T8s and without the co2? I'm assuming this would work but just result in slower growth. The reason being £1100 odd is a lot of money. I wonder whether people reading the article, who aren't already into planted tanks, may be put off when the desired effect could be achieved without some of the equipment, and therefore cost.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Great question, thanks.  You're not the first person, and won't be the last to question quoted costings.  And rightly so.    

Sure, you don't need CO2 or T5 lighting, or any of the other 'expensive' extras that I used to achieve similar results.  You may struggle with a couple of species, but broadly speaking there's no reason you couldn't get a similar effect with a much smaller budget.

The £1,100 total cost is a realistic estimate of what to expect to pay for a similar sized set-up using equivalent products and methodology.  Let's look at it from a different perspective.  What would a 120cm complete ADA system cost?  Probably 5x that, minimum.

I do suspect, like you, that _if_ some PFK readers based their decision whether to not to get into the planted tank hobby on this feature alone, then it _may_ put them off.  I hope it may also inspire some readers to have a go themselves, cost aside.

This is a calculated risk that I take when contributing articles to PFK.  It's impossible to cater for every reader on every budget.  Of course, it's also unrealistic to assume that every reader is going to read just the one PFK issue.

On balance, I have also contributed plenty of articles to PFK that cater for those on a lower budget.  Indeed, one aquascape that was featured on the magazine's cover was less than £100.

FYI my article next month compares different set-ups on different budgets, so this helps to further address the balance.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Thanks for the response, was just something that popped into my head!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

You're welcome.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Can anyone ID this moss, please?

It's a real mystery as the wood has never had any moss on it (deliberately), and as far as I can remember I've never used this wood in a 'scape containing moss...


emerse moss by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Johno2090

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

Looks like one of the native species, I grow some moss on the Emersed branches of my wood which I got off a chopped down tree. Could this be the work off the moss fairys?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				Johno2090 said:
			
		

> Looks like one of the native species, I grow some moss on the Emersed branches of my wood which I got off a chopped down tree. Could this be the work off the moss fairys?


Could be.  The wood was left in my garden in a dark damp corner for over 12 months before I put it in here, so I guess it could have picked something up then.

Cheers.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*

New pics.


jungle re-scape by George Farmer, on Flickr


neons by George Farmer, on Flickr


community by George Farmer, on Flickr


single neon by George Farmer, on Flickr


bristlenose by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Garuf

The most is almost certainly a fissidens by looking at the growth pattern, it looks awful like F. fontanus, have you ever had that in this tank, even in a holding sort of role? I'll try and find my point and shoot to compare and contrast my emerse f.fontanus.


----------



## andyh

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Can anyone ID this moss, please?
> 
> It's a real mystery as the wood has never had any moss on it (deliberately), and as far as I can remember I've never used this wood in a 'scape containing moss...
> 
> 
> emerse moss by George Farmer, on Flickr



I am with Garuf, when i first saw it i thought Fissidens Fontanus


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks guys.

I've never owned Fissidens (deliberately) but I guess a tiny qty. could have hitchhiked at some point.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> The moss is almost certainly a fissidens by looking at the growth pattern, it looks awful like F. fontanus, have you ever had that in this tank, even in a holding sort of role? I'll try and find my point and shoot to compare and contrast my emerse f.fontanus.


If you could get a shot of yours, Gareth, that would be cool.  Most point and shoot have a decent macro function so you can nice and close.  Use a tripod (or makeshift version) to avoid camera shake.


----------



## John Starkey

Hi George,here's a macro shot of fissiden's from my old 5 footer,





you may be able to get a comparison when your moss has grown more,

nice image's too mate   ,

John.


----------



## a1Matt

It could well be a fissidens sp.
It is hard to tell scale from the pic, but the fronds *might* be a little small to be fontanus.
If so also consider that it could be fissidens splachnobyroides or fissidens zipelianius (spelling from memory). Both of those grow well on damp emersed wood, and it is entirely plausible the spores could have been carried in from elsewhere.


----------



## Aeropars

This is very similar to my setup now I have my new filter.

Are you using spraybars in here George? If so how do you have them placed?

I also note that you have only 2bps for low CO2. If you are using your UP atomizer in this sized tank, how many BPS would you expect to get to the 30ppm? Reason I ask is that I switched to a up atomizer but seem to have to have a pretty high bubble rate and even them I'm not sure how well I'm doing on the CO2 saturation. Pearling stopped when i changed diffuser but the plants still seemed to grow OK although not as good as I would have hoped.


----------



## Johno2090

try using these to ID it george. It looks almoast identical to the stuff i'm growing out of my nano, but gets bushier as it gets older.

http://rbg-web2.rbge.org.uk/bbs/Learnin ... AG%2B1.pdf
http://rbg-web2.rbge.org.uk/bbs/Learnin ... AG%2B2.pdf


----------



## George Farmer

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Are you using spraybars in here George? If so how do you have them placed?
> 
> I also note that you have only 2bps for low CO2. If you are using your UP atomizer in this sized tank, how many BPS would you expect to get to the 30ppm?


Hi,

I use the filter outlet that comes with the Fluval G - it's basically a 16mm version of the FX5 i.e. two nozzles perpendicular to one another, each nozzle on a ball and socket type fitting.

Flow at the opposite end of the tank is negligible, but there's no issues.

I'd expect to have 4BPS or so in my tank to get around 30ppm CO2.  I am using a Fluval bubble counter, that comes with their nano CO2 kits.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Aeropars

Thanks for the reply George. Maybe I am running it correctly then. I'm not sure that the CO2 diffusion is what it could be though. Do your drop checkers respond in the same way with the up atomizer? Im sure mine are not as light as they were.... perhaps thats just my eyes!


----------



## George Farmer

I rarely use drop checkers mate.  Plants/algae tell me if CO2 is too low, fish behaviour (slow to react/feed etc.) if its too high.  

With low lighting CO2 levels are quite forgiving.


----------



## Aeropars

Im not sure if I'm low or high with my lighting these days. When i first started it was low but as we learn more and more it seems the lower lighting is more the way forward. I'm running 4x T8's over my 180L Juwel rio. 

I just happened to check my CO2 last night and lal of a sudden I heard a hiss coming and going which turned out to be my plastic non return valve which had bust. No wonder I was dumping out loads of CO2 and hardly getting a twitch on the drop checker. No idea how long its been like that!


----------



## critch

Hi George, I am really keen on replicating this as best I can, and have s few questions

Where do you get your plants from.

as I will be replacing a 3ft tank with a 4ft tank, and moving the fish & filter over to it,is there an alternative to the TMC Nutrasoil, which I can use which will not leach ammonia into the tank..
Thanks Paul


----------



## dw1305

*Re: 120cm - George of the Jungle - Moss*

Hi all,
I don't think the moss is a _Fissidens_ sp. as it looks like the "leaves" are spirally arranged rather than in 2 rows.
It does look like a native moss of the  _Amblystegium serpens_ persuasion, but that would be a guess rather than an ID.


 

<http://www.andrewspink.nl/mosses/thumbnails.htm>

cheers Darrel


----------



## George Farmer

critch said:
			
		

> Hi George, I am really keen on replicating this as best I can, and have s few questions
> 
> Where do you get your plants from.
> 
> as I will be replacing a 3ft tank with a 4ft tank, and moving the fish & filter over to it,is there an alternative to the TMC Nutrasoil, which I can use which will not leach ammonia into the tank..
> Thanks Paul


Hi Critch

These plants are Tropica.  They are relatively expensive, but the quality is excellent.

There are plenty of alternatives to TMC nutraSoil, but most soil-based types will leech ammonia.  This may not be an issue with a mature filter and plenty of water changes and healthy plant growth.  You could also pre-soak the product in a large bucket for a couple of weeks with daily water changes to 'flush' out the ammonia.

Or consider a low-cost alternative such as fine quartz gravel with a base-layer product i.e. Tropica Plant Susbstrate or JBL AquaBasis.  Root tabs can also target-feed individual plants, as necessary.


----------



## ghostsword

The tropica plants may slightly more expensive, but you get what you pay for, tropica plants will be in great condition, well nourished, and you will have a very good start on your tank.  

Usually the fault is at the retailer side, when they get the plants and do not know how to keep them in the best condition, after a week on a bad tank they will start to show deficiencies. Ask your LFS when they get tropica pots, and be there on the day, or order them online from reputable retailers.


----------



## CeeJay

Tank just keeps getting better George.  
Lovely job


----------



## George Farmer

Final pic before a re-scape.   Something a bit more minimal next time...


jungle end by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## CeeJay

Hi George.

Shame to see it go. I loved the 'chaos' of this tank.
Great job


----------



## plantbrain

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi George.
> 
> Shame to see it go. I loved the 'chaos' of this tank.
> Great job



One can add both chaos and order. :idea:


----------



## ghostsword

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi George.
> 
> Shame to see it go. I loved the 'chaos' of this tank.
> Great job



Oddly enough I did not see chaos, only detail and texture.  Loved this tank.


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


> Oddly enough I did not see chaos, only detail and texture.  Loved this tank.


I'm the same, it's a real shame to see it taken down. It is the look I aspire to, but never quite achieve.

cheers Darrel


----------



## George Farmer

Thank, all.

Here's a video -


----------



## Joecoral

Love the video George, thanks for linking that   
Not that its of any real consequence, but the tank dimensions are wrong in the youtube description (it says 120x120x45)


----------



## George Farmer

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Love the video George, thanks for linking that
> Not that its of any real consequence, but the tank dimensions are wrong in the youtube description (it says 120x120x45)


Thanks.  I've edited the description too, cheers.


----------



## sanj

So thats what you sound like...


----------



## ziperzip

Five stars Tank!!also perfect balance!

P.S  George what kind lens did you use for close up shots? 100mm ?


----------



## cherdemelle

I saw your feature in PFK in June and I loved it.  I think I am definitely a jungle and bogwood admirer.  Very beautiful.


----------



## Swampy

Lovely set-up George, but I like the first one better with the giant Vallasneria.

Martin.


----------



## nbaker

George, I really love this setup and this inspired me to make my own Jungle scape.

Do you have any hi res images of this tank? would love to set this as my windows wallpaper 8)


----------



## PPage666

Lovely greens in there


----------



## pancho

Great looking tank fella .love it !


----------



## Martin cape

Thats is a hell of a jungle!!


----------

